# 'Ello from British Columbia, Canada



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello from British Columbia, Canada. <waves>

My name is Murphie and I am hopelessly head over heals with those hairy four legged beasties we call horses  

I own one horse, Mynika, an Arabian mare who's in-foal for a late April, early March baby. I've been riding since I was about four years old and while I haven't taken lessons in a little over two years, I go out trail riding almost every day and am also very interested in dabbling in a little bit of Eventing. 

I'm very passionate about animal's and hope to open a rescue center for retired/abused/unwanted/slaughter bound Draft horses sometime in the future. Besides horses, I am an avid writer and hope to someday publish my novel that I am currently working on. 

There's not many horse enthusiasts where I live so I'm always excited to meet new people who share my (often times slightly obsessive) love for horses!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!

You said you were a writer, so I recommend the stories and poems section! We'd love to hear some of your work!

Happy posting!


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll be sure to check out the Story and Poem section and if I can gather enough courage maybe I'll post some of my work :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

